# Hey there... where can i find a lodge in amman jordan



## seri

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR

From what I can determine, there is at least one Lodge in Amman, under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Scotland.  Contact GLoS directly for information: 
Freemasons' Hall, 96 George Street,
							Edinburgh, Scotland, EH2 3DH
 							T: 0131 225 5577
							F: 0131 225 3953
							e: curator@grandlodgescotland.org


----------



## seri

Thx markR. Beast Regards

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cdihmis

*Re: Hey there... where can i find a lodge in amman*

There is one lodge in Amman. A bit complicated to become a Freemason in Jordan nowadays as they're rejecting loads of apps. Its never a bad idea to knock the door. Lodge #1339, go to the website of the grand lodge of Scotland and ask for the lodge contact details. Good luck

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Nana tamer

How can I contact the hostel in Jordan, please help


----------

